# Applying to JTF2 Selection



## RectorCR (14 May 2013)

According to the website http://www.jtf2-foi2.forces.gc.ca/ajt-sfo/pro/index-eng.asp
a service member requires two years of service to apply to JTF2.

I was wondering if anyone knows if that means two years from day one of BMQ/BMOQ or two years from the end of BMQ/BMOQ or something else.

Just curious.


----------



## MikeL (14 May 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's two years from the day you joined the CF.


Also,  if you have questions about joining;  don't be afraid to contact the unit(s) recruiting cell.


----------



## JorgSlice (14 May 2013)

From the day you're sworn in.


----------



## DAA (14 May 2013)

Better yet, I am sure there is a contact email on that website.  Why not just ask them the question yourself?  I am sure that "Number 2" will get back to you.....lol


----------

